# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH fragment 177-191 results

## layinglow

HGH fragment 
I've been wanting to try this stuff but can't find to much info on it. Has anyone gotten results from this stuff, and how did you take it? this is all the info I could find.

----------


## layinglow

The HGH Fragment is a modified form (Figure 1) of amino acids 177-191 at the C-terminal region of the human growth hormone (hGH).

Investigators at Monash University discovered that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small region near one end of the GH molecule. This region, which consists of amino acids 177-191, is less than 10% of the total size of the GH molecule and appears to have no effect on growth or insulin resistance. It works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH fragment 177-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both in laboratory testing and in animals and humans. The HGH fragment does not appear to affect appetite. 

In laboratory tests on fat cells from rodents, pigs, dogs, and humans, the HGH fragment released fat specifically from obese fat cells but not from lean ones, reduced new fat accumulation in all fat cells, enhanced the burning of fat. In rodents (rats and mice), HGH fragment reduced body fat in obese animals but, enhanced fat burning without changing food consumption or inducing growth (as it does not increase IGF levels) or any other unwanted hGH effect

----------


## spywizard

i am running it right now.. one thing for sure.. it releases the stored fat, giving additional fuel for burning.. that's what i am noticing..

----------


## layinglow

> i am running it right now.. one thing for sure.. it releases the stored fat, giving additional fuel for burning.. that's what i am noticing..


any weight loss or lower B/F %

----------


## Zelos

> The HGH Fragment is a modified form (Figure 1) of amino acids 177-191 at the C-terminal region of the human growth hormone (hGH).
> 
> Investigators at Monash University discovered that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small region near one end of the GH molecule. This region, which consists of amino acids 177-191, is less than 10% of the total size of the GH molecule and appears to have no effect on growth or insulin resistance. It works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH fragment 177-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both in laboratory testing and in animals and humans. The HGH fragment does not appear to affect appetite. 
> 
> In laboratory tests on fat cells from rodents, pigs, dogs, and humans, the HGH fragment released fat specifically from obese fat cells but not from lean ones, reduced new fat accumulation in all fat cells, enhanced the burning of fat. In rodents (rats and mice), HGH fragment reduced body fat in obese animals but, enhanced fat burning without changing food consumption or inducing growth (as it does not increase IGF levels) or any other unwanted hGH effect


thanks for sharing !

----------


## spywizard

only just started... 5 injections so far.. but i do it Preworkout.. 

others have taken it alone, so i decided to use

200iu preworkout
75mg t3
100mg clen 2/2
50mg var
25mg proviron 

but yes, there is noteable differences from just running the t3/clen combo.. 

we'll see..

----------


## layinglow

anyone else?

----------


## BigJohnJPS

> i am running it right now.. one thing for sure.. it releases the stored fat, giving additional fuel for burning.. that's what i am noticing..


Spywizard, any update? 
I'm just looking at options and can't find too many user reviews of this stuff.

thanks!

----------


## spywizard

I got to where i wanted, but to say it was this product, or that is too hard..

I will be running tbol/igf/gh combo and will probably revert back to this if i am unsuccessful..

----------


## Skills

I've been running it for about 8 weeks. Using it pre morni ng fasted cardio workout at 250 mcg along with test and 5IUs of GH ED. I ran the GH for 6 months prior to the peptide and I can say since taking it my fatloss has accelerated two fold. I would recommend it.

----------


## atlas10

can u take this peptide before bed??.. ive read some people r taking it before bedtime..

----------


## thebrakes

check AM for many more user reports...they werent favorable, on the whole. most guys just bloated.

----------


## doghunter

so that 3mg kit yeilds to what how many iu's , and i see alot of talk about burning fat but nothing else how so u feel on for most real hgh gives off alot more than just burning fat are any of u noticing an over all inprovement in quality of skin or movement . would any of u say that this product would work the same for repair or healing as well as growth

----------


## nbkandrew13

bump

----------


## Jeff1

bump TTTTTT =)

----------


## Jeff1

where all can you inject this stuff???

----------


## hardgainer1

i still dont get the diff between this and IGF LR3, is it the same damn thing?

----------


## Skills

> i still dont get the diff between this and IGF LR3, is it the same damn thing?


Completely different. Peptide is stripped down HGH with only the fat burning aspect. IGF is a whole other ball game.

Also, sub q injections same as HGH.

----------


## Jeff1

Than you

----------


## feiticiera

do you inject like regular HgH or can you do IM

----------


## fossilfuel7

> do you inject like regular HgH or can you do IM


Do it sub q like HGH.

----------


## mfiver

interesting patent. note they mention that the peptide fragment is orally active.

http://www.pharmcast.com/Patents100/...sity082906.htm

----------


## NewBreed

> so that 3mg kit yeilds to what how many iu's , and i see alot of talk about burning fat but nothing else how so u feel on for most real hgh gives off alot more than just burning fat are any of u noticing an over all improvement in quality of skin or movement . would any of u say that this product would work the same for repair or healing as well as growth


These effects like woundhealing are more owned to the IGF- relasing and sensitivying aspects of gh, could be the fragment as well to some degree, but I don´t think it would do much, since it doesn´t release any IGF, as far as I know....

----------


## oc pitbull

were do i go about gettign the gh peptide and at what dose should i be stacking it with my hgh 4 ius a day.

----------


## peptide

WTF mviagramnucs... Do you realize you just bumped a 1 1/2 year old thread? and whats with all the ads?

----------


## Silver-Bolt

Kill the spammer.

----------


## mg316

reported

----------


## oc pitbull

if i want to try to trim up some more fat is this product good to take with soem hgh

----------


## oc pitbull

whats the deifference between 176-191 and 177-191 peptide?

----------


## stpete

> whats the deifference between 176-191 and 177-191 peptide?


Start your own thread man. OK?

----------


## SWOLLL

> whats the deifference between 176-191 and 177-191 peptide?


1

Sorry I have no idea

----------

